# A few questions



## No Excuses (Apr 7, 2012)

I am relatively new to diving and spearfishing, and so I need some help with a few questions, even with the possibility of sounding like a newb.

1. Split fins vs regular style fins, which ones are better? I wont be doing much freediving or trying to move really fast.

2. What is the policy on lionfish? I remember seeing somewhere that you are supposed to kill them on the spot, since they are an invasive species. And if you do kill them, how do you get them off the spear?

3. What is the difference between a kill spike and a regular dive knife, and which is better for finishing off your fish?

4. How hard is it to tell the difference between different species of grouper past the depth where colors begin to diffuse out of the water? I dont want to have to fillet and release something I accidentaly shot out of season. 

5. How comfortable should you be with just your essential equipment before you try to get into spearfishing? And once you start spearfishing, would a polespear or a full speargun be better to start out with?

6. What style and thickness wetsuit would be best for this area? I have only used 3mm suits in the past, and I was always freezing below the thermocline.

Last one; Is there a season, size limit, and bag limit on shovelnose lobster? Also, how do you catch them and where would you look, the only thing I know to do is look under overhangs on live bottom.

I know this is alot of questions, and it probably makes me sound like a newbie (which I guess I am), but if one of you more experienced divers could help me out, it would be great.:thumbup:


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

1. Atomic Splits ....worth every penny.
2.Kill all lionfish!!!! ....use a multi-prong tip -best if it does not have barbs.....but they are really soft and can be torn off of any tip by rubbing them across a rock.
3. Kill spike is mounted to your gun. Best way to finish off fish is to make a good clean kill with one shot. .....if that fails.... do what ever it takes ....A good metal hoop stringer will help you gain control.
4.Fish ID takes time. Start shooting stuff you KNOW is legal, and then add in the harder ones as you become comfortable.
5. You should be VERY comfortable with general diving before you spearfish.... if you still have a hard time with bouyancy control or mask clearing, wait until you have some more dives under your belt......it's not worth getting hurt so early in your diving experience.
6. A couple suits would be best ....single 3m + single 5m , but a 2pc "farmer john" 3m will suffice if you only have one.
7. Shovel nose:shifty: .....No season, No bag limit ....gotta be quick, gotta be lucky, but most of all you have to PUT IN THE TIME. If you are going for Lobster ....don't do ANYTHING else....don't even bring a camera or speargun (although a pole spear can help tickle them out of holes). Spend the ENTIRE dive LOOKING - with a flashlight. They are hard work, but worth it. ......thats all the secrets I can devulge:whistling:
PS: if you are a new diver or new to the area Check out www.mbtdivers.com 
and you can find local U/W video - shot by me...at:
www.firefishvideo.com


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Fins- I use jet fins. Never used splits (I'm old school).

Lions- kill 'em all. Getting them off the spear? VERY carefully.

Spike vs knife- I prefer a knife. More up close and personal.

Grouper- know your fish before you pull the trigger and you will be fine.

How comfortable in your equipment- if you're asking, you ain't ready. But since you're asking, start with a pole spear and shoot spadefish.

Wetsuit- if at depth you are cold, go up to 5 mm. However at 120fsw this week the bottom temp was 68 (south of pcola). I wear a 3mm, my buddy wears board shorts.

Shovels- no season, no regs. Good luck.

Welcome to the forum. Clear viz and happy diving!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

*1. Fins:* Seems like everyone has their own preferences. You might try borrowing fins for some test dives. I use Jet Fins and SlingShots with homemade stainless steel springs.

*2. Lionfish:* There is no season on Lionfish. You can scrape them off of your spear tip with the end of your fin, or against the structure you are diving on.

*3. Knife or spike:* I carry several knifes. I may try a spike this year. Take your time and shoot the fish in the brain, you will leave your knife in its sheath once you get the hang of being able to place your shots.

*4. Grouper ID:* I do a lot of deep diving and am also color blind. I don't have any trouble identifying grouper species when diving deep. Use the body size, body shape, fin shape, and skin patterns to ID the fish.

*5. Gear:* Be very comfortable with your gear before start spearing fish. Start with a pole spear with a paralyzing tip and go for small fish.

*6. Wet suit:* Depends on the season and your tolerance to cold. I use a skin or shorts in the summer, a drysuit in the winter, and a 3 mm suit in spring and fall.

*7. Shovelnose:* No season and limit. You cannot take egg bearing females. Read and memorize the spearfishing and lobster taking regulations. The key to finding lobsters is knowing the good spots. Good luck getting folks to give up the locations of their honey holes!

Good luck, and dive safe. Remember, no fish or gear is worth losing your life over.

Whack 'um


----------



## No Excuses (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks to all of yall, its been helpful, but I have one more question though (yeah I know, ive got alot of questions). I got certified NAUI at MBT in 2008, but only my junior certification, so do I have to do anything special to get my full certification?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

No Excuses said:


> Thanks to all of yall, its been helpful, but I have one more question though (yeah I know, ive got alot of questions). I got certified NAUI at MBT in 2008, but only my junior certification, so do I have to do anything special to get my full certification?


 Sorry, I can't recall the specifics on that ......Just call or stop in MBT ....they are on Barrancas ave. now. ....they will have the current answers. Ask them about a "refresher" ....you get to tag along with a current class, and freshen your memory on the basics + meet other divers, and get a few dives in in the pool/springs.:thumbsup: Since you were an MBT student....I think they will give you a hell of a deal.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Shart with a pole spear with a paralyzing tip and go for small fish.


I wouldn't recommend doing this as it may ruin your wetsuit


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

aquatic argobull said:


> I wouldn't recommend doing this as it may ruin your wetsuit


DOH! Hahahahah......good catch


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

aquatic argobull said:


> I wouldn't recommend doing this as it may ruin your wetsuit


LOL! :thumbsup:


----------

